# animated avatars



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I've seen animated avatars on TAM before, but I can't seem to get mine to work?

I saved it as a gif, and it moves in the avatar preview box, but then after it's saved, the first frame moves once, then it stops?

Any help would be great - thank you. 🙂


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Beats me.

I found this one and it works, no, it winks!
.......................................................................

It might be that particular source would not allow it to move, after copied.

Once I found this Avatar, I right clicked on my mouse and did a _save-as,_ to my memory.
I called it up as an _attachment, _see_ paper clip _at bottom of post box opened_ as _ full-size not thumbnail.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

minimalME said:


> I've seen animated avatars on TAM before, but I can't seem to get mine to work?
> 
> I saved it as a gif, and it moves in the avatar preview box, but then after it's saved, the first frame moves once, then it stops?
> 
> Any help would be great - thank you. 🙂


Maybe the candles have blown out😜


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

SunCMars said:


> Beats me.
> 
> I found this one and it works, no, it winks!
> .......................................................................
> ...


I can get gifs to work in posts, but not as _my avatar_. 

I want the spooky chandelier to take the place of my snowflake. And I want it to move.

If you can get your giraffe to work in place of your celestial map, let me know. 👻


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

minimalME said:


> I can get gifs to work in posts, but not as _my avatar_.
> 
> I want the spooky chandelier to take the place of my snowflake. And I want it to move.
> 
> If you can get your giraffe to work in place of your celestial map, let me know. 👻


Hmm, it is odd. I experimented with your image, made sure the loop forever setting was correct, re-exported it, and found the same results. I suspect the forum code treats avatars and post content differently - do you have an example of someone with an animated avatar for reference? I am not sure I have ever seen one here.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Cletus said:


> ...do you have an example of someone with an animated avatar for reference? I am not sure I have ever seen one here.


There was a man who doesn't post anymore, but he had an insect that would scurry in loops (maybe like a figure 8?). It was really gross. I don't remember his forum name. 😬

There were one or two others, but I don't even remember what they looked like.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

minimalME said:


> There was a man who doesn't post anymore, but he had an insect that would scurry in loops (maybe like a figure 8?). It was really gross. I don't remember his forum name. 😬
> 
> There were one or two others, but I don't even remember what they looked like.


Was that from before the Great Realignment? I don't see any examples right now - I'm not sure it works on this platform. All of my experiments too have fallen flat.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Cletus said:


> Was that from before the Great Realignment? I don't see any examples right now - I'm not sure it works on this platform. All of my experiments too have fallen flat.


Yes, they were all older posters. 

Thank you for trying. 🙂


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

minimalME said:


> There was a man who doesn't post anymore, but he had an insect that would scurry in loops (maybe like a figure 8?). It was really gross. I don't remember his forum name. 😬
> 
> There were one or two others, but I don't even remember what they looked like.


@MattMatt used to have dancing cats as his avatar but I don’t think they move now.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> @MattMatt used to have dancing cats as his avatar but I don’t think they move now.


Do you remember the bug? 😳

I'm looking in the infidelity section to see if I can find him.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Almostrecovered and his bouncing turtle...








Almostrecovered







www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

CuddleBug...








CuddleBug







www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

minimalME said:


> Do you remember the bug? 😳
> 
> I'm looking in the infidelity section to see if I can find him.


I remember but I can't recall the name.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I found him in the cobwebs. You're thinking of @lordmayhem


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

His bug movement doesn't seem to work either.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> I found him in the cobwebs. You're thinking of @lordmayhem


Yaasss!!! Thank you! It was gonna drive me crazy. 😅


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

*








lordmayhem







www.talkaboutmarriage.com




*


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

It drives me over the edge when I can't track down something I know that I know! LoL! Glad to be of service.😋


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

MattMatt







www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

....best thread I've seen in ages!


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

So the animations work when I link the profiles.

I tried to replace my avatar and link it here, but the system would only bring up text.

Maybe it's something that can be fixed? 😬


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

But none of them work as animated avatars - only when in the message, it seems.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

minimalME said:


> I can get gifs to work in posts, but not as _my avatar_.
> 
> I want the spooky chandelier to take the place of my snowflake. And I want it to move.
> 
> If you can get your giraffe to work in place of your celestial map, let me know. 👻


If I changed _our_ Avatar, I would be....

Replaced.


_Are Dee-_


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

SunCMars said:


> If I changed _our_ Avatar, I would be....
> 
> Replaced.
> 
> ...


I was thinking just as a test. 😉


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Cletus said:


> But none of them work as animated avatars - only when in the message, it seems.


It seems to me that @MattMatt's cat's dancing did, or did at one time.

Maybe it is now a memory thing, new programming limitation, or a security precaution.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

minimalME said:


> I was thinking just as a test. 😉


The Universe may reverse, Mars might explode.

Nope, uh, uh, we ain't doin' it.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Cletus said:


> But none of them work as animated avatars - only when in the message, it seems.


Yes, but they all used to, so I'm wondering if it can be fixed/changed?

When I was trying to find an explanation, a different forum said they deliberately disabled this option because the movement/flickering causes problems for some.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

SunCMars said:


> Maybe it is now a memory thing, new programming limitation, or a security precaution.


It's a 'limiting my fun' thing. 😕

First it was my smileys, now this.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I know why they do not allow this sort of movement, I do.

When it becomes time to ban you the MODS cannot get a good grip on your Avatar.

In your case, with those candle flames, they would burn right thru their wimpy ban.

Yep!
Yip!

Crock-a-doo, crock-a-crap!


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

SunCMars said:


> *When it becomes time to ban you* the MODS cannot get a good grip on your Avatar.


😢


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

It might be just different board software.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

minimalME said:


> 😢


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Unfortunately, animated avatars really do cause problems for some.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

minimalME said:


> I've seen animated avatars on TAM before, but I can't seem to get mine to work?
> 
> I saved it as a gif, and it moves in the avatar preview box, but then after it's saved, the first frame moves once, then it stops?
> 
> Any help would be great - thank you. 🙂


I loaded this candle avatar into my account. Just like you found, it does not move. I tried loading other gifs. None of them act like an animated file. I think the members who had animated avatars were on TAM before it was moved to this platform. It just does not work here.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

minimalME said:


> MattMatt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Those avatars are jpg files that are animated. They are not gif files.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> It might be just different board software.


No, your cats just got tired, got dizzy from all that dancin' !


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you! 🤗


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

GIF avatars don't work by default in Xenforo. Its a weird design choice. It takes a little bit of custom coding to get them to work.

-Mike


----------

